# Explain all the initials here, please (abbreviations)



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

I've worked out a few-
AF  - Aunt Flo (menstruation)
CM - cervical mucus
ttc - trying to conceive
DD - darling daughter?
DS - darling son?

But, there are absolutely loads of others that unless someone knows what they mean, they just look like codes and stuff! (Makes for confusing reading   ) I'm sure I'll become familiar with all the terms over time, but I'm pretty confused right now.

Please add and translate all or any more you can think of referring to anything on the board. It will be a huge help and save me Googling! 

Thanks in advance! Also- how do I use the extra smilies? I click on 'more', but don't know how to get one of those smilies- doesn't work when I click on one.


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hi raindroplet
Someone's done this already to save you the bother 
Look in welcome section, its the very first section you'll see when you open fertility friends. When u open that section there are topics at top of page which never change, called stickies, in the welcome section there are four of them and one of them is FAQs for new members including what all the abbreviations mean. But here is a link to it in case you cannot find it.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.msg2945198#msg2945198
Good luck
De43


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Forgot to say that for the extra smilies I think you copy the smilie you want and paste it into your message.  I think that's right.  I don't use them very often. Am gonna try now to see if I'm right      
??
Nope, didnt work, hopefully someone else can help us on that one!
X


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi

To use the extra smilies I just click on "more" and it opens a new window. Then I just click the ones I want and it adds them to my reply


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ok let's try this. Here goes.....
  
X
Yeah it worked!
Thanks Carly 82


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

No problem


----------



## Raindroplet (Aug 14, 2013)

Thank you, ladies! Lovely to meet you!

I'll try again with the extra smilies....


----------

